# Stopping paint skinning over in the tin



## Chrispy

If you too are fed up with paint and varnish (oil bound) skinning over and spoiling in the tin try this, as you close the lid give it a quick squirt of Butane gas from a gas lighter refiller use this to exclude/replace the air in the top of the tin, but please please don't smoke at the same time!!!!!!!


----------



## t8hants

Put the lid on properly and store the tin upside down.


----------



## Grahamshed

t8hants":1ftz8s9r said:


> Put the lid on properly and store the tin upside down.


Yep, thats what I always do but I may well try the butane tip.


----------



## Chrispy

I tried turning upside down but when you open it again the paint runs all over the floor! or you turn it the right way up and the skin breaks and gets very messy.


----------



## MMUK

A disc of greaseproof paper cut to a circle and laid on top of the paint stops it skinning. Or a dash of linseed oil which can then be mixed in when you want the paint again


----------



## Rhossydd

Put the lid properly back on, turn it over, then store normally.
Turning the paint over effectively 'seals' the lid properly from the inside. It's worked for me for thirty years.


----------



## mseries

upside down tin for me too. My wife prevented custard from skinning by covering the surface with cling film. I suspect this will work with paint too,


----------



## Grahamshed

Having just looked at the contents of some of the drawers in my workshop I have decided to develop a new system for this. In future I shall securely fasten the lid in place( probably with a lump hammer ), then turn the tin upside down ( not forgetting to give it a really good shake ) then store it in the dustbin.


----------



## MMUK

Grahamshed":xl4j6j88 said:


> Having just looked at the contents of some of the drawers in my workshop I have decided to develop a new system for this. In future I shall securely fasten the lid in place( probably with a lump hammer ), then turn the tin upside down ( not forgetting to give it a really good shake ) then store it in the dustbin.




:lol: Been hoarding much then Graham? :lol:


----------



## marcros

mseries":185s0iwr said:


> upside down tin for me too. My wife prevented custard from skinning by covering the surface with cling film. I suspect this will work with paint too,



But the custard skin is the best bit!


----------



## Grahamshed

MMUK":23a45xf0 said:


> Grahamshed":23a45xf0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having just looked at the contents of some of the drawers in my workshop I have decided to develop a new system for this. In future I shall securely fasten the lid in place( probably with a lump hammer ), then turn the tin upside down ( not forgetting to give it a really good shake ) then store it in the dustbin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Been hoarding much then Graham? :lol:
Click to expand...

I found a tin of paint I used to paint a cupboard in the kitchen. Hang on to that I thought, bound to get scuffed.
That was two houses ago.


----------



## mseries

Grahamshed":28ecmpl4 said:


> Having just looked at the contents of some of the drawers in my workshop I have decided to develop a new system for this. In future I shall securely fasten the lid in place( probably with a lump hammer ), then turn the tin upside down ( not forgetting to give it a really good shake ) then store it in the dustbin.



Please dispose of paint in an environmentally friendly manner.


----------



## morfa

mseries":2ozsxivc said:


> Please dispose of paint in an environmentally friendly manner.



Been wondering about that. We've had quite a few empty placcy tins of paint, I've just been washing them out and recycling the tins. It's all water based paint. Is that ok? If not, what to do with it? Local tip?


----------



## MMUK

If it's water based it's fine. nothing the water treatment works can't handle. If it's oil based then you should take it to the recycling depot.


----------



## KevM

MMUK":3ekywuit said:


> If it's water based it's fine. nothing the water treatment works can't handle. If it's oil based then you should take it to the recycling depot.



Yeah, that should be fine. Another top tip, if you've got a fridge or mattress you no longer need just leave it in a lay-by or hedgreow.


----------



## morfa

KevM":3qv2m1vv said:


> MMUK":3qv2m1vv said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's water based it's fine. nothing the water treatment works can't handle. If it's oil based then you should take it to the recycling depot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that should be fine. Another top tip, if you've got a fridge or mattress you no longer need just leave it in a lay-by or hedgreow.
Click to expand...


Good to know. I always wondered what lay-bys were for.


----------



## SteveF

take lid off

set alight  

keep workshop warm  

warning don't try this at home


I guess this will get removed :roll: 

Steve


----------



## MMUK

KevM":h37mfrqg said:


> MMUK":h37mfrqg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's water based it's fine. nothing the water treatment works can't handle. If it's oil based then you should take it to the recycling depot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that should be fine. Another top tip, if you've got a fridge or mattress you no longer need just leave it in a lay-by or hedgreow.
Click to expand...


Sarcasm doesn't suit you Kev :roll: 

There's nothing toxic in water based paints and it is perfectly safe to flush it. I've worked at WWT works and paint is the least of the worries compared to some of the stuff that ends up in the sewerage system! 

How many people rinse out brushes under the tap?


----------



## KevM

MMUK":kwvfl124 said:


> KevM":kwvfl124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMUK":kwvfl124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's water based it's fine. nothing the water treatment works can't handle. If it's oil based then you should take it to the recycling depot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that should be fine. Another top tip, if you've got a fridge or mattress you no longer need just leave it in a lay-by or hedgreow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarcasm doesn't suit you Kev :roll:
> 
> There's nothing toxic in water based paints and it is perfectly safe to flush it. I've worked at WWT works and paint is the least of the worries compared to some of the stuff that ends up in the sewerage system!
> 
> How many people rinse out brushes under the tap?
Click to expand...


Dispensing irresponsible advice doesn't suit you MMUK :roll: Of course, if you have relevant qualifications/certification in this field I'd be pleased to hear your response.
Show me one source from a reputable UK paint producer that says it's acceptable to dispose of paint via the drains/sewerage system and I'll retract in full. Rinsing/washing brushes is a tolerated exception because of the substantially lower volumes of material concerned cf. disposal.

Out of interest, in what capacity were you working at Waste Water Treatment plants?

Best practice is reduce, reuse, recycle - and if all that fails dispose of via landfill after drying/using solidifying agents.


----------



## morfa

Just to be clear, I'm talking about washing out effectively empty paint tins so that the plastic / metal tin can be used again for some other storage or put in the recycling. There might be a thin layer of paint (no more than a few mm at the most) in the bottom of the tin.

I'm not talking about chucking 1/2 a tin down the drain. I'm to tight to do that. If I did have 1/2 tin left over, I'd either freecycle it (it's surprising what people will take for free. Or keep it till I needed it.


----------



## KevM

Looking at some of the earlier posts they appear to be talking about _*storing*_ the paint tins inverted. I was taught to invert the tin (after ensuring the lid is well sealed - not a mistake you'll make twice...), swirl it round briefly, and then store *upright*. The idea being that the film of paint from the inversion provides an airtight seal. That said I've normally ended up moving house before needing to use the long since forgotten paint, so can't really speak for the results past a year or so.

The advice from the nice shaggy dog at Dulux (http://www.dulux.co.uk/help-advice/environment/) is:


> _Reduce the paint you buy Reduce the amount of paint you have left over by calculating exactly how much you need for your decorating. At Dulux we have created a handy paint calculator to do this for you, but if you are in store then you need to look at the back of the paint container and check the coverage per litre that the paint gives you.
> 
> *Leftover paint will last longer if the tin is sealed tightly. To reseal a can of paint so that it is airtight, wipe the rim of the can clean, replace the lid, place a block of wood over the top and tap it down with a hammer. Then quickly invert the securely lidded can to form an airtight seal which will help prevent skinning.
> 
> Store leftover paint upright in a frost free environment, and keep out of sight and reach of children*.
> 
> If you have any usable surplus paint, offer it to friends, local community groups or you can contact Community RePaint.
> 
> Community RePaint provides a practical solution to this waste stream that is environmentally and socially beneficial. Unwanted surplus paint is diverted from the waste stream and redistributed for re-use by community groups, charities and voluntary groups. Co-ordinated by the not-for-profit environmental consultancy Resource Futures, Community RePaint schemes collect 'half-tins' of leftover paint from donation points at some Local Authorities’ Household Waste Recycling Centres or Civic Amenity sites.
> 
> You may be able to donate paint through your Local Authority Household Waste Recycling Centre or visit http://www.communityrepaint.org.uk where you can enter your postcode and find your nearest Paint Donation Facility.
> 
> For responsible disposal of other waste paint call your Local Authority for guidance, as some have special facilities for disposing of paint.
> 
> Do not pour paint down drains or watercourses.
> 
> Empty paint containers can be recycled. Ask your Local Authority how this should be done as many do not want waste paint containers put into dustbins. If your containers can’t be recycled locally then dispose of them responsibly as general household waste._


----------



## custard

Grahamshed":wg9rw8h4 said:


> Having just looked at the contents of some of the drawers in my workshop I have decided to develop a new system for this. In future I shall securely fasten the lid in place( probably with a lump hammer ), then turn the tin upside down ( not forgetting to give it a really good shake ) then store it in the dustbin.


----------



## Grahamshed

custard":3hcxplig said:


> Grahamshed":3hcxplig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having just looked at the contents of some of the drawers in my workshop I have decided to develop a new system for this. In future I shall securely fasten the lid in place( probably with a lump hammer ), then turn the tin upside down ( not forgetting to give it a really good shake ) then store it in the dustbin.
Click to expand...

Glad someone thought it was funny. Others seem to have taken it more seriously than I would have thought it read.


----------



## MMUK

morfa":3fqaohs0 said:


> Just to be clear, I'm talking about washing out effectively empty paint tins so that the plastic / metal tin can be used again for some other storage or put in the recycling. There might be a thin layer of paint (no more than a few mm at the most) in the bottom of the tin.




Just for the record, this is what I was referring to in my comment about flushing the waste :!: 

Kev, my day job is process control instrumentation. I install and commission the instruments/PLCs, etc. that control everything from waste in flow and screw speed through to dosing and post-treatment processes.


----------



## KevM

MMUK":1v7udxso said:


> morfa":1v7udxso said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm talking about washing out effectively empty paint tins so that the plastic / metal tin can be used again for some other storage or put in the recycling. There might be a thin layer of paint (no more than a few mm at the most) in the bottom of the tin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, this is what I was referring to in my comment about flushing the waste :!:
> 
> Kev, my day job is process control instrumentation. I install and commission the instruments/PLCs, etc. that control everything from waste in flow and screw speed through to dosing and post-treatment processes.
Click to expand...


Hmm, hard to make a joke about just going through the motions fit into that...


----------



## nanscombe

Community Repaint



> Community RePaint schemes collect reusable, leftover paint and re-distribute it to individuals, families, communities and charities in need, improving the wellbeing of people and the appearance of places across the UK



I don't use that much paint / varnish but I usually decant it into airtight Tupperware containers. Seems to keep the varnish liquid and it peels easily off the plastic.


----------



## MMUK

KevM":18bqgvjw said:


> MMUK":18bqgvjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morfa":18bqgvjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm talking about washing out effectively empty paint tins so that the plastic / metal tin can be used again for some other storage or put in the recycling. There might be a thin layer of paint (no more than a few mm at the most) in the bottom of the tin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, this is what I was referring to in my comment about flushing the waste :!:
> 
> Kev, my day job is process control instrumentation. I install and commission the instruments/PLCs, etc. that control everything from waste in flow and screw speed through to dosing and post-treatment processes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm, hard to make a joke about just going through the motions fit into that...
Click to expand...



Go on Kev, where's your enthusiasm? :wink: :lol:


----------



## KevM

Well that doesn’t sound all bad, you may not have a pot to water in for the moment, but at least they let you have a stool to work on.


----------



## Cottonwood

one _good_ thing about farrow ball paint, I have had some in tins aslong as 4 or 5 years that get opened sporadically, they have never crusted over once, just a thorough mix and its ready to go, no bits of dry skin in among it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Cottonwood":1a6aqvia said:


> one _good_ thing about farrow ball paint, I have had some in tins aslong as 4 or 5 years that get opened sporadically, they have never crusted over once, just a thorough mix and its ready to go, no bits of dry skin in among it.


 :lol: There was a thread here about it not drying. And that wasn't in the tin.


----------



## blackrodd

I have found that the reason most tins form the "skin" is because we tend to use the paint tin as a paint pot or kettle and when the lid goes back on the paint, having not been cleaned off the rim, "glues" the lid on and the tin lid gets more difficult to seal properly. The base of the can gets rusty in long term storage too! Rodders.


----------



## RWoody

I very much like the idea of turning the tin upside down. Brilliant, simple idea. The only downside _(no pun intended guys_ is that of appearance and reading the labels.

I haven't tried this, but it is similar to the cling film idea _(though cling film in my experience has a habit of sticking to stuff [hence its name of course] but actually breaking or otherwise tearing, when it comes to removing it, if it's been in place for a long while against something to which it adheres)_:

The idea I have considered, is to use an ordinary plastic bag _(ensuring there are no holes of course)_ and when you finish painting, place the bag over the opened tin, and gently push the bag, with your hand inside, into the airspace in the tin, until you reach the paint. Then push your fingers outwards, in all directions, to the sides of the pot until you meet the sides.

Then place the tin lid back in place, and properly hammer down. The plastic will also help with an airtight seal, as it wedges between the lid and the rim. Then cut off the surplus sticking out, with scissors. 

TIP: When hammering down, I find it best using a lump hammer _(depending on the size of the tin, and when larger)_ on a 1.5-2" bit of wood that spans the whole diameter of the tin. You then strike the centre of the wood so it forces both sides of the lid down at once. This avoids any tendency for the lid to pop back up the opposite side to which you're working on. So it doesn't keep popping back up!

I know it's a bit more faffing around, than simply inverting a tin, but like I say, you can then more easily read the contents.....and being a bit wussy here, it does 'look' nicer 

As I say, I haven't actually tried this yet, but it's something I've thought about and am going to try next time. If it doesn't work, then I'll simply invert the tin in future. But I want to try this first.

I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## rafezetter

KevM":wsaykndj said:


> Well that doesn’t sound all bad, you may not have a pot to water in for the moment, but at least they let you have a stool to work on.



LOL got there in the end eh? I guess that must be MMUK's _regular_ job.

As for the disposing of tins (or cleaning roller trays, paint kettles) with some paint in - a good hand full of sawdust and mixed turns it into a err... well not liquid anyway; I keep a bucket of rough sawdust handy for this sort of thing, good for oil spills too. (make great outdoor fire starters as well when done with oil paints as they harden up). Alternatively a trick we used at B&Q years ago when people dropped paint tins and they opened was to grab a packet of cheap wallpaper paste flakes and liberally sprinkle, then work it in with a scraper, a minute or two and you could scrape up the whole "jellified" lot as a lump, bag it up, and dispose in a normal bin.


----------



## sawmillcreek

Paint preservation


Please search for 

Bloxygen Finish Preserver


Further is there an argon spray available in the uk 



regards Brian


----------



## Higon

Grahamshed":3njp8nxr said:


> Having just looked at the contents of some of the drawers in my workshop I have decided to develop a new system for this. In future I shall securely fasten the lid in place( probably with a lump hammer ), then turn the tin upside down ( not forgetting to give it a really good shake ) then store it in the dustbin.



=D> =D> =D>


----------



## rafezetter

Rhossydd":2mfdue0k said:


> Put the lid properly back on, turn it over, then store normally.
> Turning the paint over effectively 'seals' the lid properly from the inside. It's worked for me for thirty years.



Same, paint goes into the gaps and skins over leaving the rest fine.


----------



## rafezetter

MMUK":6w1bfs70 said:


> If it's water based it's fine. nothing the water treatment works can't handle. If it's oil based then you should take it to the recycling depot.



There is another alternative for oil based paints - the main problem is the liquid state of the paint, and it getting into water courses - years ago I learned the fastest way to mop up spilled paint was wallpaper paste powder, lots of it so it goes more like a lump of dough than a paste.

You can buy the cheapest stuff you can find and it works no problem, bung a load of that in the tin and stir until it's like dough, then put it somewhere and forget about it for a while, with the lid off. It will dry to a hard lump which can be disposed of normally and no more toxic for landfill than all the plastic that doesn't get recycled.

(incidentally if you do this with sawdust mixed in they make amazing fire starters - just not on the BBQ)


----------

